# Hymer b 614 sl



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone got a late model of the b614sl please raise your hand  

tony


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Afraid not - but great machine - could not find one at a price we could afford when we were looking.

Have you scrolled though the Hymer Group?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-group27.html


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You got a problem with it Tony?

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stoptap query, for this late model only, the h/book rubbish. :roll: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Am I alone?  :wink: 

tony


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*B614sl*

Tony,

i have just swapped out of a B614sl, what is it you need to know

Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is there a stop tap to control water going down the sink, going outside, rather than the waste tank were it's supposed to go. :wink: 

tony


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*B614sl*

hi Tony

No, there is no option to stop water going into the tank. What are you trying to do or why is happening

Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Water in sink, goes straight outside not to tank as though there is a stoptap not turned off.

tony


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*B614sl*

Go into your garage, near side door. Down to your left neat the door hinge is a valve which opens the waste tank to empty. Get someone to put water in sink, if it comes out here, then turn this valve off. The waste is going through your tank rather than missing it out.

Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No. Not coming through tank, coming out of the reiinforced outlet hose .5" dia. hence the :?: :?: 

tony


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*B614sl*

Hi Tony,

On my set up, there were two large, 5" ?, pipes went into the waste tank, one from each side of the motorhome. Has one come off at the tank?

Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No Phil. .5"=half an inch  water leaving van by a proper half inch reinforced hose projecting from beneath van, I would have thought that water from the sink HAD to go to the tank and not be able to do otherwise. 8O 

tony


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Is the pipe in the same area as the main one? One our 634 we have a couple of bleed valves - one for waste one for fresh, and leaving this open can let waste out even with the main tap closed. They are located to the nearside of the main tap.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

THank colpot, will have yet ANOTHER search :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tony,
We have a Hymer B514SL and as Phill says the tap should be in the garage. One Tap and two little bleed valves. Fig.200 in the Attachment.
Hope this helps Mike.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Mike but all Hymers are different,

HOWEVER: mystery solved, it is a faulty drain stop tap, 

kitchen taps go on,

pump pressurises the system,

FRESH water comes out of faulty drain tap (not kichen water )

kitchen water does indeed go to waste tank, so its fresh water I see, not sink water. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------

